# What to major in?



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello, 

I know this isn't the right site to ask this one, but I know there are a big group of professionals here that could help me out,

I am graduating soon, and so, looking for a suitable college.

Let me start off by telling you what I would like to do,
I would like to have a job as the Light Board Operator or in some smaller theatres the job is a combination of Light Board Operator, Lighting Designer, and Master Electrician. 

So, I was reading course descriptions for some, courses, and they were a little fuzzy, So I was wondering if you guys could tell me what I should do to achieve that job position.

What are these theatre owners looking for?
Should I try and get a Technical Theatre Major?
Or after college, just try to apply with my 10 years of experience, plus a year of a sort of apprenticeship?

I was reading the description of the Tech. Theatre Major courses, and like, I know all the stuff that they are going to teach me, so I was wondering if it really meens anything to have it, or if its something that these people will be looking for.

Thank you in advanced : )

~ Looking forward to joining the work force.


----------



## cprted (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are my thoughts, for what they are worth ... If you're going into a tech theatre program, try not to focus too much in just one area. If you come out of school and you are only a lighting designer, you'll probably have a lot more trouble making ends meet than someone who is an LD, but can also do audio, carpentry, props, stage management, etc ...

Of course, my degree is in History. Go figure that one out ...


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks cprted,
Yeah I was thinking something like that, 

Thinking to get Technical Theatre Major and do all the courses, and then at least try to get a lighting position somewhere.

But like you said, even now I know how to run the audio as well as lighting, I just prefer lighting.

I also have knowledge int he field of stage management.


----------



## Soxred93 (Sep 13, 2009)

My suggestion is this: Major in a stable field such as electrical engineering. That not only gives you a good knowledge with theater lighting, but it also is a safety net in case the theatre industry goes belly up right when you're looking for a job. 

Minor in theatre tech, or some other theatre minor, that way you get the knowledge to specifically learn lighting. 

Finally, while in college, look at internships at summer stock theatres. The first lighting tech I worked with did summer stock at Mt. Holyoke, and he ended up doing 12 major shows a year. Classrooms are all well and good, but you will never be able to become a professional without hands on experience. If the thought of internships makes you gag, just remember: you're learning, you're doing what you love to do, and you'll make up for it later on in life. 

And I'm just going to reiterate what's been said earlier. Don't only try to learn lights. Learn management, sound, set design, anything in the theatre. The more versatile you are, the more jobs you'll get and the more money you'll be paid.


----------



## JChenault (Sep 13, 2009)

Let me humbly suggest that if you are about to graduate from high school, you do not know what you will be doing with the rest of your life.

This is not a knock on your or your passions - but at this point in your life I would recommend you find a school that will expose you to a large set of possibilities. Sure - go in as a technical theatre major, but take lots of other courses as well and see where your passions lead you.

And remember - if you want to do lighting - you don't have to have that is your career. There are a lot of unpaid gigs out there that can be just as rewarding as being an electrician ( if you have some other income stream).

For myself - when I started college, I was sure I wanted to be an actor. I soon switched to technical theatre. After grad school I:
Worked as a TD in a major university.
Sold lighting equipment for a major manufacturer.
Worked as TD / Lighting designer in a small college and tried to be a free-lance lighting designer.
Worked as a circus Roustabout.
Became a software engineer.

At this point, I am retired, write software to control moving lights, and design lights for six to 10 productions a year at various community theatre / small professional theatres in my region.

The point is - keep your options open. It is highly unlikely that you will end up being a LD / Electrician for the rest of your life. Get trained in as much as you can so you can do what you want.

Good luck. This is an exciting time for you. Make the best of your choices and enjoy the next few years.


----------



## Footer (Sep 13, 2009)

As per your previous threads, if you know everything right now that a future college will teach you, you are either looking at the wrong schools OR you have no clue what you still have to learn. 

If you want to go into design for theatre, you need a degree. The degree is what gets in the door. If you want to go light rock concerts, start hanging out in clubs and go work in a shop. 

Most places that need an LD/ME/Board Op don't pay well enough to live on if they are doing legit theatre. Those positions do exist in some performance venues and are the norm in most community theatres. Most places like to keep the design staff and the technical managers apart. Simply put, some designers are good for certain types of shows and most theatres do not like to niche themselves like that. 

I am the M.E. at my current theatre. I am also the TD, Master Carp, Carp, Electrician, Sound Designer, lighting designer for at least one production this season, Production Manager, and garbage taker outer. Now, we open a show every 2 months and I don't have to run shows so its doable. 

That being said, if I was just an electrician I would not have my job. Because I have experience doing a lot of things I can get continuous work. Don't go out into the world only wanting to do one thing. 

Go to school. Work at much as you can. Do as much as you can. Do new things. Don't ever say no to a show or a new experience. College is about trying new things. Try new things. Your not a LD or ME right now. Reach out into the world and become a theatre artist.


----------



## MrsFooter (Sep 13, 2009)

I cannot discourage you strongly enough from looking at colleges based on what career you want right now. Even in a good economy, the theatre biz is one with far more potential employees than positions. The more positions you can fill, the more likely you are to find a paying job. And I know it sounds real romantic to "follow your dreams" and hold out for your dream job, but you know what's even more romantic? Eating and paying your rent.

But all that aside, one of the points of going to college is to explore opportunities that you've never had before. So do EVERYTHING! Costume a show, take tap class, learn German. You'll never know where else your interests might lie if you don't broaden your experiences. As a dancer, I asked myself that very same question, "Do I need college?" But if I hadn't gone to college, I never would have discovered tech, which is now my career. I think if you took a poll here on CB, the number freshmen majors that don't match the current career of the holder would amaze you.

My point. Go major in tech theatre. Find a program with lots of student productions. Try EVERYTHING. You might surprise yourself.


----------



## icewolf08 (Sep 13, 2009)

MillburyAuditorium said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know this isn't the right site to ask this one, but I know there are a big group of professionals here that could help me out,
> 
> I am graduating soon, and so, looking for a suitable college.



First of all, define suitable. Everyone has different preferences as to what they want in a college. there are many factors to consider, from location, programs offered, size, and many more. You need to decide what you want/need from a school. 


MillburyAuditorium said:


> Let me start off by telling you what I would like to do,
> I would like to have a job as the Light Board Operator or in some smaller theatres the job is a combination of Light Board Operator, Lighting Designer, and Master Electrician.
> 
> So, I was reading course descriptions for some, courses, and they were a little fuzzy, So I was wondering if you guys could tell me what I should do to achieve that job position.
> ...



I can tell you, as someone involved in the hiring processes at my theatre, we would not hire someone straight out of high school into a full time position. Your ten years of experience are vastly insignificant compared to someone who comes to us with 10 years of experience after college. Not to mention that in general (not always) people who have graduated college or have "equivalent" experience have a higher level of maturity and are generally better suited to the professional environment. On the other hand, you would be cheaper to employ.


MillburyAuditorium said:


> I was reading the description of the Tech. Theatre Major courses, and like, I know all the stuff that they are going to teach me, so I was wondering if it really meens anything to have it, or if its something that these people will be looking for.



This is absolutely not true, and this is a symptom of "big fish in a small pond" syndrome. You are just graduating from high school, you may be the best tech in your school and you may know everything that they were able to teach you in high school, but that is certainly not even close to all you need to know or what you will be taught in college. You need to go into college with an open mind. Your first year in a tech theatre major may be a lot of review, but you will find that you really need it. Also, you will find that some kids will come in with a strong design sense, but no tech and some will have strong tech and not design and most first year courses are designed to get everyone to the same level.

Having a college degree is not always necessary for finding jobs, but many times it does put you ahead. This is besides the fact that going to college is kind of a once in a lifetime experience. There are many things that only happen in college, and even if you go back to college later in life, it just isn't the same. You should take advantage of the opportunity to go to school, take classes in anything that seems interesting to you, don't limit yourself to what you think you want to do when you graduate. This goes for anything whether you want to major in theatre or in rocket science, you should make sure that you take classes in anything that interests you.

I know that some of what I am saying sounds harsh, but I am not trying to put you down at all. Can you get into this business without a degree in it, sure, many people have done it. You just make yourself a lot more marketable with some sort of college degree (doesn't have to be in theatre). So, don't get put off by anything I have said, everyone has to follow the path that is right for them.


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 13, 2009)

As Alex so aptly said, you do not already know everything college has to teach you. I am 51, started doing tech work in Jr High, got my first parttime paid position in the lighting business at 17 and am still learning. As long as they imporove equipment, you won't know it all. As long as there are guys finding inovative ways of doing an old job a new way. you won't it all. Believe me, I thought I had a pretty good knowledge of theatre when I graduated until I ran into my first real LD and then I started really learning. This isn't a slam on you, just a old guy giving advice to a young guy. 
As others have said, take classes in other areas in college. It might even be a good thing to major in business and minor in theatre. I owned a dinner theatre for seven years and could have used the business knowledge without learning OJT. 
Good luck in whichever direction you decide to go.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 16, 2009)

Adding on to "you don't know it all". There are many threads on this basic topic and I believe even a nice article in the wiki that can give you some good advice. Believe me that the more you learn the more that you will realize what you don't know. What you don't know can kill in this business which is why the TOS forbids us discussing some very relevant issues on this forum. 

If you want a theatrical degree, I would suggest finding a school that has a program in technical direction. Most theaters who have full time staff need someone who can fill in most anywhere as well as maintain the space. With this type of degree, you will learn skills to make you a very well rounded technician. 

I can't express how much I agree with the suggestion of electrical engineering. It will be nothing but an asset to your career in theater as well as marketable skills if you can't go that direction.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow this is really starting to sound like "bash MillburyAuditorium day". Over the last several years I've gotten to know a lot of these people who have posted above. They may have come off sounding a little harsh but trust the combined wisdom. They are telling you the truth.

I can't tell you how many kids come to my college claiming they know it all and are "lighting gods" (or whatever). They don't know it all. They in fact typically know very little about how real theater is done... and probably called themselves a "god" because they figured out what a submaster does all by them self. They know how to run their high school theater the way their drama teacher liked it operated. 99.9% of these students had a drama teacher who knew nothing about tech and so the students were self taught. They were taught a very unprofessional model of operating a theater, if they were taught any at all. While they think they know it all these students typically only know how to operate equipment at the most basic level. These students don't know the theory of why things work the way they do, which means they aren't good trouble shooters (except at their old high school) and have a hard time adapting to other brands and models of equipment. They usually don't know correct theater terminology, they have their own made up words that they were taught by an older student or their old know nothing drama teacher. Finally, these students often have lot's of bad habits that must be broken and retrained. I don't know you and I'm not saying you are all these things, but that's what I see over and over from people who think they won't learn anything in a college tech class. Accepting that you don't know it all and that college is going to rock your world with a new level of knowledge is the first step towards a great career. My young friend I started my path into tech theater nearly 30 years ago in 5th grade. I take a tech class every year at a nearby university to expand my knowledge. I'm amazed at what I learn in new techniques and theory going to these classes. 

Secondly. You want to be a light board operator. If that's all you want to do I can get you a gig pushing the go button at the community theater down the street from me. They pay about $300 for the complete run of a show. Yeah... that's not enough to pay for your gas. While yes there are a few people who make a career out of programming and running boards, You generally need to be able to do a lot more if you want to be able to pay the bills. You also better plan on moving to somewhere with a lot going on like NY, LA, or Vegas. 

One other thought. Do you want to settle down some day and have the whole family thing? That's hard to do if Dad's got a job pushing a go button 5 or 6 nights a week. It's a serious strain on your relationships. While he's not a light board operator, I'm sure my buddy Ruinexplorer will be glad to share with you how difficult it is to be a Dad and husband while working 10 shows a week, having Sunday and Monday nights off. Want to run lights on a concert tour? That pretty much guarantees the end of all normal relationships. Maybe you'll be lucky like Footer or Derek and find a soul mate who also is into tech theater and understands, but that still doesn't guarantee it will be an easy life. Even in a sweet college situation like I'm in I have a couple months a year that it's extremely difficult for me to lead a "normal life". Be sure to read this long and not so happy collaborative article of what it's really like having a job in the industry. 

Please don't take all these posts the wrong way. We want to encourage and inspire. But we also want you to go into this with your eyes open. Get ALL the education you can afford and volunteer like crazy along the way. Take any job you can find. NEVER assume you know it all, always leave yourself open to learn from others. 


Going back and reading your original question. Most undergrad programs are designed to teach you a little bit of everything and so they do sound a little generic. That's a good thing. I think you'll find most people around here agree you shouldn't focus on one particular brand of theater until grad school. If you want to be able to make a decent living that is. If you aren't going to grad school you will find you are most qualified for more general technical positions. While grad school is more focused on specific branches of design. Should you go to grad school? Tough call. You need to get yourself fully trained and get to work as fast as you can. In some situations grad school will help you. In others grad school won't. It's not a golden ticket to success that guarantees you work over someone with only a BA. Who you know and who you have impressed with your work along the way can be just as important as where you went to school and if you have a masters or not. Some people around here will tell you they got their job because of their degree, others will tell you that their degree was meaningless.

By the way I'm a college T.D. with a BA in History and a Masters in Education (no theater degree). How did I get my job? I worked my butt of doing a lot of volunteer work, and impressed others. Eventually a phone call from out of the blue to someone I had impressed along the way got my foot in the door and I took every opportunity to impress and claim it as mine.


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 1, 2009)

I was the only real tech guy in my school. I took care of setting and running the sound and lights, plus I lead the set construction. I thought I was good and I had potential but was in the greater scheme of things, clueless. I was in the situation Gafftaper mentions of having an instructor that knew nothing about tech so I was it. My main interest was lighting and set construction. I haven't really run a board in several years, I am currently a Stage Manager, labor contractor and lead rigger in my area. I'm still a big fish in a little pond but I am making a living. I have also always lived by the creed taught to me by my father," When you have learned everything about what you are doing, quit!"


----------



## museav (Oct 1, 2009)

mstaylor said:


> I have also always lived by the creed taught to me by my father," When you have learned everything about what you are doing, quit!"


I have found that while I have kept gaining knowledge, part of that is also learning how much you don't know. Even though I've continued to learn much over the years, at the same time I've gone from thinking I knew it all to increasingly realizing just how much I still don't know.


----------



## cprted (Oct 2, 2009)

I think a quote from Socrates would be appropriate right about now ...

_"True wisdom comes to each of us when we realize how little we understand about life, ourselves, and the world around us."_


----------

